
Generative Coding – “The Nature of Code” Ported to Three.js - duck
https://medium.com/creative-coding-space/generative-coding-the-nature-of-code-ported-to-three-js-629b9724c02e
======
jypepin
This is a nice article. I'd like to say that I LOVE Daniel Shiffman.

He has a Youtube channel[1] on which he takes random ideas and tries to code
them on three.js in less than an hour (or some variance). It's fun, he
explains sometime complex systems in a simple manner, and the result is always
interesting.

I've done a fair amount of little personal projects inspired by his and it's
always a fun sunday morning project.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw)

~~~
leisureforce
Shiffman's channel is great for new & experienced coders, but I will say it is
especially good if you want to get a young kid interested in the field

~~~
chii
He's an excellent teacher - you don't get bogged down in unnecessary
complexity (he chooses simple libraries like three.js, or processing), but
presents the inherent complexity of the problem.

Plus he makes it fun to watch with the enthusiastic style that's almost
contagious.

------
irickt
repo at
[https://github.com/playgrdstar/natureofcode_threejs](https://github.com/playgrdstar/natureofcode_threejs)

------
tekkk
How has this been so long on the front-page? The subject seems a bit specific
but maybe I'm just not in the target audience. Nothing against the content
itself, just an observation.

~~~
pests
To answer your question instead of just downvoting you:

It's an interesting topic. There has been a lot of generative art lately on
the front page.

HN has been slow on new submissions from my semi-casual monitoring of the
/newest queue over the last 48ish hours.

To help get more content to surface higher, hang out on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest) as
well. Sometimes a lot of good content never makes the front page just due to
timing or more important / pressing submissions reaching the front.

~~~
tekkk
Thank you for your answer. I'll take my downvotes with a sense of
responsibility that I have for HN to keep it unpolluted by manipulation. I
just thought remaining was it 8 hours on the front-page with 1 comment seemed
weird.

I do sometimes go to the /new and find actually many fascinating articles
which I sometimes think should gain more visibility. How an article eventually
ends up on the front-page is a bit of a mystery to me and I think there's a
lot of hidden factors involved for anything that is not hugely important news.
If the article is good and interesting it has an advantage but the rest of it
is just luck.

